
Hedge fund offers $1bn for Novell - alexandros
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/03/novell_elliott_take_private/
======
krakensden
"we believe the company's stock has meaningfully underperformed all relevant
indices and peers. With over 33 years of experience in investing in public and
private companies and an extensive track record of successfully structuring
and executing acquisitions in the technology space, we believe that Elliott is
uniquely situated to deliver maximum value to the company's stockholders on an
expedited basis."

Translation: we intend to lay everyone off, sell off everything they're doing
that's not netware related, put lipstick on the corpse and sell it.

------
known
What will hedge fund do with Novell? Resell?

~~~
allenp
Yeah this is like house flipping.

